# NEUROFEN



## weedoll123 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, 

First message posting.  i have just started round 2 of ICSI treatment. I am on day 3 of stimming and have had a terrible migraine since Thursday.  I took 2 Neurofen yesterday in the morning and 2 in the evening to alleviatethe pain and one today.  i have since read you are not supposed to take Neurofen...does anyone know what impact this will have if any??


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry about having taken the odd dose of this. It won't matter in the long run, if you do need to take pain killers then stick with paracetamol if you can 

Nurofen and similar NSAID drugs can have the potential to effect ovulation so because of this they are advised to avoid during IVF etc.. (I stress that this is a *theoretical* risk rather than a known risk that it interferes with treatment)

All the best for your cycle  
Maz x


----------

